# how to cut nails etc



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

i have a almost 10 week old puppy and it is really hard to determine when to cut her nails. They are black and i can't see the nerves and i am really worried about hurting her. I also want to know how often should it be done. and good tips or anything?
julie-


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Someone else will probably be able to link to pictures showing how to do it, but if you're worried, take her to a groomer. The socialization from a young age will help her anyway and you won't traumatize her by hitting the quick. I trim puppies' nails once a week, just taking a little off the ends so that they aren't as sharp and get positive interactions being clipped. My adults get their nails done once every two weeks.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Did you use the search tool? Just this last two weeks there were a few threads. Please look around a bit on here. There is hours and hours of info available to you.

I didn't trim Jake, I trained him with a dremel from that age.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lot of us Dremel and here's a great site to explain:

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------

